# I just had to share this!



## w33bsh (Jun 1, 2012)

Well done!x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats thats awesome!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

I want to take my new baby to her first show soon and I wanted to know if you had any tips? She tends to get really distracted and focused on other things instead of me.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, mine does too. But he's the type that once he gets working really well, he's there and he's focused. Yours may not be that easy  He's unfocused for a while and just when I'm about to give up he proves me wrong. He was a lot better at this show than the last as far as performing well and focusing, and I'm hoping it will only get better with more experience. There are three ways it could go-
-take her to lots and lots of places/shows, don't plan on winning, just get her experience
-specifically work on getting her to focus on you, doing exercises, circles...
-my farrier and trainer also told me that some horses just aren't cut out to be show horses. I thought my horse may be like that but then he had a major turnaround so now I'm confident he'll do well in the future (I hope!)
I think what really helped me this time was breathing. It sounds simple but I would consciously think about taking deep breathes, especially during transitions, and it relaxed me and my horse.
Just keep working with her and exposing her to new things and she should get better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

And even if she doesn't do well, don't give up, keep taking her to more shows!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

